# Jonathan Moore and the Marrow Controversy



## ADKing (Oct 23, 2009)

With all the attention being paid to the Marrow of Modern Divinity since its reprint I was wondering if anyone on the Puritan Board had ever listened to Dr. Moore's lecture suggesting there probably was what he terms "English Hypothetical Universalism" behind the theology of the Marrow itself (though not necessarily in Boston). 

Thoughts?

You can listen to the lecture, on this page http://www.jbeggsoc.org.uk/ (go to annual meeting addresses-mp3s and it is the last one)


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2009)

Very interesting. I will give it a listen this next week!


----------

